# My Model 3 erased profiles and other stuff



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

(I don't see a thread describing quite the problem I just experienced: mods, if there's an appropriate thread, feel free to migrate this!)

Here's the sequence of events as far as I can reconstruct.

I have a 2018 RWD M3. AP, but no FSD. Last summer, I upgraded the computer to HW3 (but did not pay for FSD). When I did that, some of the information was reset (trip odometers, for one--I don't remember what else). I pay for premium connectivity. I've got just under 20k miles on it.

We stayed on firmware 2021.40.6, for the same reason as @msjulie: we didn't want the new UI.

I park outside at home, in my driveway, and plug in using the UMC to an outdoor 120 V, 20 A outlet.

A few days ago, I plugged in but noticed it hadn't been charging. That's not shocking; sometimes the cable doesn't seat all the way, or maybe I didn't quite have it plugged in, or whatever. It only needed topping off, so I didn't worry about it.

Today my wife brought it in for state inspection. She loaned the mechanic a key card, and it passed inspection.

When she got the car back, she noticed she couldn't hear the turn signal. That's also not completely unusual; it happens to us once in a while (a few times a year), and a soft reset has always fixed it. So she parked and used the two-thumb soft reset.

That's when it started getting weird. When the car woke back up, it thought it was in the Tesla parking lot in California. Both driver profiles were gone (and neither one of uses Easy Entry). The trip odometers were reset. The car name was gone. The charging settings were reset. It didn't know where home was. But the favorites in the sound system, the wifi password, and the phone keys were still there, and it was still seeing cars on the visualization, suggesting AP was still calibrated. Once she started driving, it figured out where it was, but rest of the stuff that was missing, such as the profiles, did not come back (further resets didn't bring them back). I checked, and the car now charges normally.

Any guesses? I very much doubt the guy inspecting it could have hit the factory reset, and even if he did, a factory reset would (hopefully) have reset things like the wifi password and the phone keys, right?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I do believe the factory reset will do as you note wipe out Wifi and all. This is odd otherwise however that only some settings are gone. Would be hard to believe the technician really would do much, but doesn't seem to be any other explanation.


----------

